# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  توثيق الزعيم (2) المريخ فى الخمسينات صور وانجازات

## على الصغير

*

المريخ في العام 1954 م :

وقوف من أقصى اليسار : مفيد عبجي, فيصل السيد, عصمت معني, متوكل محمد بشير, صالح غريب, طلب مدني, منصور رمضان, محمد عبد الحليم, ....., ......., حسن العبد, إدمون, ....., برعي أحمد البشير
*

----------


## على الصغير

*

المريخ في العام 1955 م :

وقوف من اليمين : عثمان علي الشيخ (كلول), محمد عبد الحليم, مصطفى حمد, بشرى أبو كريشة, منصور رمضان, عبد الحفيظ ميرغني, حسن العبد.
جلوس من اليمين : مصطفى عبد الله, متوكل محمد بشير (قبل إنتقاله للهلال), ادمون, برعي أحمد البشير, طلب مدني, قرعم



*

----------


## على الصغير

*


وقوف من اليمين : منصور رمضان , عبد الله عباس , برعي أحمد البشير , جقدول , ..... , حسن أبو العائلة , سري محمد علي , أبراهومة , ...... .
جلوس من اليمين : دقنو , ..... , هاشم محمد عثمان , حسنين جمعة , ...... , ...... , ....... .
*

----------


## على الصغير

*برعي أحمد البشير


*

----------


## على الصغير

*



حسن أبو العائلة 








*

----------


## على الصغير

*


منصور رمضان 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريخ في فترة الخمسينات
وتواصلت إنتصارات المريخ علي الهلال في حقبة الخمسينات ..
ففي المتوالية الثانية لعب الفريقان 20 مباريات فاز المريخ في ( 16 ) وتعادل في ( 3 ) وخسر واحدة.
وبعد إنتصار الهلال الذي جاء بعد 20 مباراة اخرى .. او فيما يسمي بالمتوالية الثانية لعب الفريقان 18 مباراة فاز المريخ في ( 9 ) وخسر في ( 7 ) !!! وتعادل في ( 2 ) .إمتياز المريخ لم يكن منحصراً في فريق كرة القدم فقط ..
فقد نال المريخ شرف تكوين أول فريق لكرة السلة .. وكان إهتمامه واضحاً ببقية المناشطفي الخمسينات فاز المريخ ببطولة دوري الخرطوم التي إنطلقت في العام 1952 مرتان .. وكان المريخ أقرب للبطولة الأولي والتي فاز بها فريق إستاك ( التحرير )

حقق المريخ بطولة عام 53/ 1954 و 55/ 1956.

................

ومن النتائج المشرفة التي حققها فريق المريخ .. كانت عند زيارة أعظم فريق أروبي في تلك الفترة وهو فريق الهونفيد المجري بقيادة بوشكاش أفضل لاعبي فترة الخمسينات والستينات على الإطلاق .. وكانت زيارة الهونفيد حدثأ فريداً ..
وضمت تشكيلته فطاحلة كرة القدم في ذلك الوقت أمثال بوجيك وكوتشيش وهيدكوتي ..

لعب الهونفيد المجري عدة مباريات شهيرة أمام كل من أهلي الخرطوم والهلال ومنتخب مدني والمريخ ..
وكان أن تلاعبت فرقة المجر بكل الفرق .. ووجدت المقاومة من المريخ وحده ..
فإنهزم أهلي الخرطوم 7/3
وإنهزم الهلال 9/1
وإنهزم منتخب مدني 10/1

وفي مباراة المريخ وجد الضيوف أنفسهم امام نجوم لا تقل مهارة عنهم ..
وجد الضيوف فريقاً غير التي لعب مها من قبل في كل الدنيا ..
وجد المجريون أسوداً بقيادة فيصل السيد متوكل ، بشري كنب ، منصور رمضان ، حسن العبد ، صالح غريب ، قرعم ، أبو العائلة ، برعي ، أبو الجاز ، عبد الحفيظ ، كلول ، علي المعتصم وحمدو ..
وإنتهت الملحمة بفوز الهونفيد 5/2 - وألغي الحكم أبارو هدفين لـ برعي وحمدو وصرف ركلة جزاء أرتكبت مع حمدو ..

وكتب وقتها بوشكاش وثيقة بخط يده أشاد فيها بفرقة المريخ وبخط دفاعه القوي ..وقال (( لم أكن أعلم أن في أفريقيا فريقاً يلعب الكرة الحديثة الأوربية مثل المريخ ))

كانت مباراة الهونفيد مع المريخ بتاريخ 18/1/1956مأبرز لاعبين المريخ في هذه الفترة :خوجلي ابوالجاز - حامد الغوث - ادمون - عصمت معني - طلب مدني - قرعم - ابو زيد العبد - سليمان - منصور فضل المولى - سالم - بشري - برعي - كلول - عصمت حسين - محمد عبدالحليم - عابدين حسين - علي حسين - فيصل السيد متوكل - منصور رمضان - حسن العبد ، صالح غريب - أبو العائلة - أبو الجاز - عبد الحفيظ - علي المعتصم - حمدو
بطولات المريخ في هذه الفترة : الموسم
البطولة
النتيجة
المنافس

1951
كأس منطقة امدرمان
4 - 1
الهلال

1952
كأس ياسين
4 - 2
الهلال

1953
كأس الكلية
13 - 1
الهلال

1953
كأس المدن الثلاثة (كأس رالي)
3 - 1
الهلال

53/ 1954
دوري الخرطوم
بالنقاط
---

55/ 1956
دوري الخرطوم
بالنقاط
---


*

----------


## على الصغير

*سيره ذاتيه لبعض لاعبى المريخ فى هذه الفتره الخمسينات
الاسم : حسن العبد
الهوية: لاعب كرة قدم
 البيانات الشخصية : -
تاريخ الميلاد:1929م بحي العرب بأم درمان.
المؤهلات العلمية والخبرات العملية : -
- أكمل المرحلة الأولية.
- عمل بوظيفة عامل بالري المصري بالخرطوم.
 السيرة الرياضية : -
- بدأ ممارسة الكرة بفريق الشباب ثم انضم إلى نادى الحديد بأم درمان.
- وفى عام 1952م أنضم لنادي المريخ ولعب له كل مبارياته المحلية والخارجية.
- لعب لفريق الري المصري بالخرطوم .
- شارك في مباريات الفريق الأهلى السودانى أبان رحلته لآسيا وارويا عام 1957م.
- مثل السودان في العديد من المباريات الدولية وشارك مع المنتخب الذي حصل على الميدالية الفضية في البطولة الأفريقية بالقاهرة عام 1959م.
- هاجر إلى السعودية في الخمسينات حيث لعب لأهلي جدة.
- عاد إلى السودان واعتزل اللعب عام 1963م.


*

----------


## على الصغير

*سيره ذاتيه لبعض لاعبى المريخ فى هذه الفتره الخمسينات
الاسم: برعي احمد البشير (القانون).
الهوية:لاعب كرة قدم
البيانات الشخصية : -
تاريخ الميلاد :1934م.
المؤهلات العلمية والخبرات العملية: -
-حصل على الشهادة الثانوية .
- عمل بالتدريس بوزارة التربية والتعليم .
- نال شهادة تدريب في كرة القدم.
- عمل محللاً بالإذاعة السودانية لمباريات أندية الدرجة الثانية التي كانت تقام بدار الرياضة بأم درمان.
السيرة الرياضية –
- بدأ ممارسة الكرة عام 1950م بفريق الصبيان بالحي ثم انتقل إلي فريق الحرية. - انضم لفريق المريخ عام 1954م ثم إلى فريق الهلال ثم عاد للمريخ عام 1964م .
- شارك المريخ في كل مبارياته المحلية والخارجية
- وكان من ابرز لاعبي المريخ والفريق القومي .
- له أسلوب متميز ودقيق في استلام الكرة والتمرير واستخدام الرأس وربما لذلك أطلق عليه لقب (القانون ).
- أتجه إلى مجال التدريب ولم يستمر فيه طويلاً.

*

----------


## على الصغير

*سيره ذاتيه لبعض لاعبى المريخ فى هذه الفتره الخمسينات


الاسم : سيد محمد سليم
الهوية :  مدرب
البيانات الشخصية
تاريخ الميلاد1937م
المؤهلات العلمية والخبرات العملية :
- حنتوب الثانوية
- كلية القطن بالإسكندرية
السيرة الرياضية
-       بدأ حياته كلاعب كرة قدم بالحي والمدرسة الأولية
-       انتقل لنادي الهاشماب بامدرمان
-       نادي النيل مدني 1954- 1955
-       المريخ ألعاصمي 1955-1956
-       ثم عاد لنادي النيل – مدني حتى اعتزل اللعب عام 1968
-       لعب للفريق القومي 1956 وهو في سن 17 وسافر مع الفريق في رحلته الشهيرة إلى الاتحاد السوفيتي
-       بعد اعتزال اللعب اتجه إلى التدريب
-       ونال أول كورس للتدريب 1976
-       سافر في بعثة تدريبية إلى المانيا 1979
-       شارك في كورس المحاضرين المنعقد بموريشص 1984
-       عمل منسقاً للعديد من كورسات التدريب التي اشرف عليها العديد من المحاضرين الأجانب بالسودان
-       كمحاضر بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم عقد العديد من الكورسات التي تأهل من خلالها العديد من المدربين السودانيين في العديد من اتحادات الكرة بالسودان
-       اشرف على تدريب عدة فرق في كل من مدني – الخرطوم أبرزها النيل – الاتحاد – الأهلي مدني – جزيرة الفيل – المريخ ألعاصمي – الخرطوم(3) – مريخ بورتسودان
-       احترف التدريب بالمملكة العربية السعودية واشرف على تدريب فريق أحد أندية المقدمة بالمملكة العربية السعودية
-       عمل مساعدا لمدربي الفرق القومية الأجانب لعدة دورات
-       عمل مدرباً للفرق القومية لعدة دورات
-       في عهد توليه تدريب المريخ ألعاصمي فاز المريخ ببطولة سيكافا 1986م
-       شغل منصب عضو لجنة التدريب بمدني لعدة دورات وتولي رئاسة لجنة التدريب بمدني لعدة دورات
-       عضو دائم وخبير بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ومحاضر
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*جزاك الله كل خير علي الصغير . . . الحمدلله أنني شاهدت بعضهم و هو في الملعب أبوالعائلة - طلب مدني - برعي - دقنو - حسنين جمعة - منصور رمضان - إبراهيم محمد علي (إبراهومة) - هاشم محمد عثمان - جقدول - عبدالله عباس (العمدة)
*

----------


## على الصغير

*سيره ذاتيه لبعض لاعبى المريخ فى هذه الفتره الخمسينات



العميد أبو العائلة
صحيفة الإنتباهة
الأربعاء 23/03/2011م

وُلد رئيس وسكرتير نادي المريخ الأسبق الحسن يوسف الحسن
بأمدرمان حي العرب 1930المدرسة الأولية والوسطى بأم درمان
والثانوي بخور طقت وتم فصله بعد الإضراب الشهير «إضراب
114 طالبًا» ثم أتم مواصلة دراسته بمدرسة أم درمان الأهلية
الثانوية وعمل معلماً للغة الإنجليزية بمدرسة الأحفاد للبنين ومن
تلاميذه محمد ميرغني وآخرون.
التحق بالكلية الحربية وتخرج ضمن الدفعة الثامنة، نال دراساته
العسكرية في الداخل والخارج وعمل في كثير من الوحدات 
العسكرية والمشاة وسلاح المدفعية والنقل.عمل ملحقاً عسكرياً
في كل من العراق وإنجلترا 1969م ـ 1975م.
النشاط الرياضي
مارس النشاط الرياضي كلاعب في الأندية التالية:
أ/ فريق الحديد ـ أمدرمان
ب/ فريق حي العرب ـ أمدرمان
ج/ فريق الأعمال الحرة الأبيض
د/ فريقالهلال 1951م ــ 1955م
هـ/ فريق المريخ 1955م حتى اعتزاله اللعب
في 1959م ــ 1960م
النشاط الإداري الرياضي
1/ تقلد منصب سكرتير المريخ وهو لاعب وكابتن لنادي المريخ 
في عام 1959م في أول سابقة في ذلك العهد حتى اعتزاله 1960م
2/ عمل سكرتيراً ونائباً للرئيس ورئيسًا للمريخ في ستينيات وسبعينيات
القرن الماضي
3/ عمل رئيساً للاتحاد العام لكرة القدم السوداني
4/ كان عضواً فخرياً بنادي الزمالك المصري
5/ عضو لجنة تنقيح القوانين الرياضية
6/ رئيس لجنة الشؤون الاجتماعية بالمجلس الوطني المعين
الإنجازات
1/ في عهد سكرتاريته بمجلس القائمقام بشير حسن بشير
تم تخطيط وتشييد إستاد المريخ في خطة من ثلاث مراحل
2/ وتم الافتتاح في نوفمبر 1964م وتم ابتكار كثير من
المشاريع لتوفير جزء من مال بناء الإستاد كان من أبرزها:
أ/ مشروع ساعة مع الحظ
ب/ ومشروع الجنيه لجماهيرالمريخ
ج/ ليالٍ غنائية بأندية الجاليات.
د/ ريع سباق الديربي بالاتفاق مع لجنة سباق الخيل
هـ/ إجراء مباريات ودية دولية ومحلية
و/ ريع دخول ليلتين من ليالي المسرح القومي
بالاتفاق مع إدارة المسرح القومي.
ز/ مشاريع أخرى متعددة
* تم إصدار صحيفة المريخ كأول صحيفة رياضية متخصصة 
في الشرق الأوسط والعالم العربي آنذاك
* توظيف الجهد الجماهيري الجماعي لتحقيق مشاريع المريخ
* عقد مؤتمر جامع لجميع أندية الأقاليم التي تحمل اسم المريخ
* التوأمة مع نادي الزمالك المصري والأهلي السعودي «جدة»
* قام بجهد وافر في تغيير اسم نادي «الترام المصري» السابق
ليصبح نادي المريخ بمصر
*قام بدعوة أربعة فرق أجنبية في اليوبيل الذهبي لنادي المريخ
عام 1977م
* كتب الأستاذ المرحوم طه محمد طه في كتاب المريخ ما يلي:
لعل من نافله القول أن أشيد بالوجه المشرف لجميع انتصارات المريخ ـ 
وأعني سكرتير المريخ الملهم السيد حسن أبو العائلةـ ويكفيه وسام
شرف يتوج سلسلة انتصاراته شموخ هذا الإستاد، ولا أعدو الحقيقة
إذا ماقلت إن أي قطعة وأي طوبة وأي حزمة نجيلة بهذا الإستاد 
تعرف حسن أبو العائلة لأن يده لا بد أن تكون قد لامست كل ذرة في
هذا الكيان العتيد..
أتُراني قد أوفيت الرجل حقه؟أ قول كلا، لأن جماهير المريخ الوفية قد
حملت عن كاهلي هذه المسؤولية التاريخية وذلك بإنزاله مقعد صدق
في قلوبها.
كتب شاعر المريخ المرحوم محمد زبير الرشيد بمناسبة 
تقديم أبو العائلة لاستقالته في إحدى دورات المجلس الآتي:
هي رنة الأسف العميق على الجهود المثمره
فيك الحماس يعيد للأذهان ذكرى عنتره
عُد للعرين فقد يُضارإذا تقاعد قسوره 
** ألا رحم الله العميد الحسن يوسف الحسن أبو العائلة
الذي أتاه اليقين في يوم الخميس 6/8/1992م.
أبو العائلة
أول من وضع قانون البقاء للأصلح وطبقه على نفسه.
إنجازات
قاد أكبر بعثة رياضية في تاريخ الرياضة لجمهورية مصر العربية
قوامها 65 فردًا وبزي موحد في أكتوبر 1977م
ووصلت البعثة حتى خط بارليف
أول كأس محمولة جواً ـ جامعة جوبا ـ أكتوبر 1977م
سمات الشخصية
** القدرة على الثبات في المواقف الصعبة والحرجة مثال واقعة
وفاة المرحوم الدكتور شرف الدين الطيب الطبيب المرافق لبعثة 
المريخ في الكاميرون في 1978م.
.........
الفريق الركن
منصور عبد الرحيم 

*

----------


## على الصغير

*ابراهومه الكبير سجل للمريخ فى 1957م

*

----------


## على الصغير

*


من اليمين : ..... , قرعم , برعي , سيد سليم , إبراهيم كبير , منصور رمضان .


*

----------


## على الصغير

*

المريخ في منتصف الخمسينات ويظهر القانون برعي أحمد البشير وقوفا الأول من اليسار .
*

----------


## على الصغير

*سيتم اضافه صور ومعلومات لاحقا حال الحصول عليها
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*  ما أجملك ياعلى الصغير
*

----------


## على الصغير

*الازهرى يضع حجر الاساس لاستاد المريخ 1954م
ا


*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال برباعيـة وجماهيـر الهـلال تنهـي المبـاراة قبـل موعـدها ..

* التاريخ : الأحد 19 مارس 1950
* المكان : دار الرياضة أم درمان
* المناسبة : مباراة ودية لصالح سفر المريخ إلي مصر
* المصدر : الرأي العام العدد 1487 الأثنين 20 مارس 1950
* النتيجة : 4-2 للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : عصمت معني , طلب مدني , خوجلي أبو الجاز (هدفين)
* أهداف الهلال : منزول الصغير , دريسة


*

----------


## على الصغير

*جـاز المريـخ يحـرق الشبـاك الهلاليـة بهدفيـن زي السـم :

* التأريخ : 21 مايو 1950
* المكان : دار الرياضة أم درمان
* المناسبة : عودة المريخ من مصر
* النتيجة : 2/صفر للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : خوجلي أبو الجاز (الهدفين)
* أهداف الهلال : لا يوجد

*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 1/صفـر فـي كـأس المـدن الثـلاث
لاعـب المريـخ الجديـد جعفـر نميـري يشـارك 
وكـذلك أبـو العائـلة لاعـب الهـلال

* التاريخ : الأحد 25 فبراير 1951
* المكان : دار الرياضة أم درمان
* المناسبة : كأس المدن الثلاث
* المصدر : صحيفة الرأي العام الإثنين 26 فبراير 1951 .. كركيـن إسكندريـان
* النتيجة : 1/صفر للمريخ
* هدف المريخ : باشا بدوي
(16)
المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 4\2 ويصـل إلـي قبـل نهائـي كـأس يـس
طلـب مدنـي يتخصـص فـي الهـلال ويحـرز الأهـداف الأربعـة

* التاريخ : الإثنين 24 مارس 1952
* المكان : دار الرياضة أم درمان
* المناسبة : قبل نهائي كأس يس
* المصدر : الرأي العام 26 مارس 1952 .. كركيـن إسكنـدريان وجريدة السودان الجديد
* النتيجة : 4\2 للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : طلب مدني (سوبرهاتريك)
* أهداف الهلال : صديق منزول (الهدفين وكان الثاني من ضربة جزاء


*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 3\2 فـي المبـاراة الوديـة الشهـرية بينهمـا
سيـد سليـم وأبـو العائلـة وسـري أحـرزوا للمريـخ
ورفاعـي للهـلال

* التاريخ : السبت 11 مايو 1957
* المكان : دار الرياضة أم درمان
* المناسبة : المباراة الودية الشهرية بين الفريقين
* المصدر : صحيفة الرأي العام , الأحد 12 مايو 1957.. كركين إسكندريان
* النتيجة : 3\2 للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : سيد سليم , أبو العائلة , سري محمد علي
* أهداف الهلال : رفاعي (الهدفين وكان الثاني من ضربة جزاء)
(19)
المريـخ يقهـر الهـلال بالتلاتـة وأضـاع مثلهـا رأفـة بالهـلال
برعـي أحـمد البشـير تلاعـب بدفـاع الهـلال
وأحـرز هدفيـن وهـدف لعبـد المنعـم


* التاريخ : الجمعة 21 يونيو 1957
* المكان : دار الرياضة الخرطوم
* المناسبة : المباراة الودية الشهرية بين الفريقين
* المصدر : جريدة الرأي العام , السبت 22 يونيو 1957.. كركين إسكندريان
* النتيجة : 3/صفر للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : برعي القانون (هدفين) , الشبل عبد المنعم


*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 2\1
سـري هـز الشـباك وتلاعـب بدفـاع الهـلال
بـرعي المريـخ قطـع إجازتـه فـي أسمـرا
وسليمـان الهـلال زاغ عـديل كـدا!!

* التاريخ : الجمعة 2 يونيو 1956
* المكان : دار الرياضة
* المناسبة : المباراة الودية الشهرية بين الفريقين
* المصدر : جريدة الأمة , السبت 3 يونيو 1956 .. أبو العينين
* النتيجة : 2\1 للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : سري محمد علي , مدافع الهلال عثمان الديم بالخطأ في مرماه
* هدف الهلال : مصطفي جلال
(22)
المريـخ يقهـر الهـلال 3\2
أولاد عاكـف وطلـب يحـرزون الأهـداف
التحكيـم شماعـة المهزوميـن الهلالييـن فـي كـل الأزمنـة

* التاريخ : الإثنيـن 20 سبتمبـر 1954
* المكان : دار الرياضة
* المصدر : جريدة الأمة , الإثنين 20 سبتمبر 1954.. عمر عبد التام
* النتيجة : 3\2 للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : علي حسين , عابدين حسين , طلب مدني (ضربة جزاء)
* أهداف الهلال : صديق منزول (الهدفين وكان الأول من ضربة جزاء)
(23)


*

----------


## على الصغير

** التاريخ : الجمعة 30 مارس 1956
* المكان : دار الرياضة أم درمان
* المناسبة : المباراة الودية الشهرية بين الفريقين
* المصدر : صحيفة الرأي العام , السبت 31 مارس 1956.. كوركين إسكندريان
* النتيجة : 6\3 للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : برعي (هدفين), طلب , سري , سيد سليم (هدفين)
* أهداف الهلال : علي حسين (هدفين) , سليمان فارس
(25)
المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال دوريـاً 1/صفـر
أحـرزه عبـد اللـه عبـاس
التحكيـم تحامـل علـي المريـخ
ولـم يحتسـب هـدفاً ثانيـاً للعمـدة

(26)
المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال بهـدف صاروخـي لسـيكا
سامـي عـز الديـن نجـم اللقـاء عـذب
كـل لاعبـي الهـلال بذكائـه الخـارق ومرونتـه المموسـقة
(27)

المريـخ يقهـر الهـلال بهـدف ويفـوز بكـأس السـودان
برعـي يهـز شـباك سـبت فـي أول مشـاركة لـه


* التاريخ : الأحد 1 فبراير 1953
* المكان : دار الرياضة أم درمان
* المناسبة : كأس السودان (معادة)
* المصدر : صحيفة الرأي العام , الإثنين 2 فبراير 1953.. كركين إسكندريان
(28)
المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 2/صفـر
ويفـوز بكـأس دوق هـرر
سـري وجلـك أحـرزوا الأهـداف
وكابتنـه خوجلـي إسـتلم الكـأس
مـن الإمبراطـور هيـلا سلاسـي


* التاريخ : الجمعة ...
* المناسبة :كأس الدوق هرر
* النتيجة : 2/صفر للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : سري , إبراهيم جلك

*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 3\1 علـي كـأس رالـي
برعـي وأبـو الجـاز وطلـب أحـرزوا الأهـداف


* التاريخ : الجمعة 27 فبراير 1953
* المكان : دار الرياضة أم درمان
* المناسبة : دوري المدن الثلاث (كأس رالي)
* المصدر : الرأي العام العدد 2358, السبت 28 فبراير 1953 .. كركين إسكندريان
* النتيجة : 3\1 للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : برعي القانون , أبو الجاز , طلب مدني
* هدف الهلال : معتصم
* تشكيلة المريخ : عبد السلام , أدمون , مفيد , أبو الجاز , قرعم , الجنيد , محمد عبد الحليم , يس حاكم , طلب , برعي , أبوزيد العبد
* تشكيلة الهلال : سبت , جنجا , عثمان الديم , عامر , معتصم , زكي , القطر , إمام , أبو رزقة , صديق منزول , أبو العائلة
* الحكم : عبد الرحمن الصديق وعاونه الغندور وعطشان
* تفاصيل المباراة :

وإذا بأشبال المريخ أبوا إلا وأن يثأروا لأنفسهم
من الهزيمة في الدورة الأولي
فعملوا للفوز ما وسعهم الجهد فنالوه عن إستحقاق
بعد الرابعة والنصف بقليل من عصر الجمعة 27 فبراير
وبدار الرياضة بأم درمان شهد ما لا يقل عن 12 ألف شخص
ملحمة من ملاحم بطولة الدوري للمدن الثلاث بين الندين الكبيرين
سار اللعب مضطرباً في بدايته
ثم أخذ ينتظم
وكل من الفريقين يعمل لغزو مرمي الآخر
إلي أن إنقضي نصف الشوط الأول
حيث كان للهلال ضربة حرة
أرسل فيها زكي الكرة عالية إلي المرمي
عزز إندفاعها برأسه أبو رزقة
وفي الوقت الذي تقدم الحارس لإلتقاطها
حولها معتصم برأسه مسجلاً إصابة الهلال الوحيدة
التي عمل جاهداً لتعزيزها بأخري
ولكنه فشل
وإنتهي الشوط الأول بإصابة للهلال
في فترة الراحة نزل وكيل شركة رالي للدراجات
الخواجة (زينوب خانشكيان)
حيث قدم الكأس إلي رئيس فريق الهلال
وميداليات تذكارية للاعبي الفريقين
وسط هتاف وتصفيق المتفرجين
وساعات للحكام
ثم تقدم لاعبو المريخ نحو زملائهم لاعبو الهلال
مهنئين علي الكأس بروح رياضي سمح
أعطي درساً عملياً لبعض إداريي الأندية
علي أن اللاعبين أسمي مقصداً وأطهر قلباً
من أولئك الذين لا يهدأ لهم بال
ما لم يعكروا الأجواء ويفرقوا الجماعات
بدأ الشوط الثاني وكل فريق يعمل
للسيطرة علي الميدان
وفي ذلك الصراع الجبار
ضاعت للفريقين إصابات محققة
من هجمة علي مرمي الهلال
أرسل برعي قذيفة إلي قلب الشباك
مسجلاً إصابة التعادل للمريخ
أصيب بعدها معتصم في أنفه الذي نزف دماً
وخرج للإسعاف لمدة ثماني دقائق
كان لها أثرها في زعزعة ألعاب الهلال
مما مكن المريخ من السيطرة علي الميدان
وإحراز إصابة ثانية
من كرة جانبية من طلب غير إتجاهها
خوجلي أبو الجاز برأسه
حيث إصطدمت ببطن القائم وإندفعت نحو الشباك
وأردفها طلب مدني بعد دقيقة بالإصابة الثالثة
من كرة عالية ولجت الشباك من الزاوية العليا
وإستمر الصراع علي أشده بين الفريقين
وإنتهي بثلاث إصابات المريخ مقابل واحدة للهلال 

*

----------


## على الصغير

*فـي لقـاء الجبابـرة المريـخ يقهـر الهـلال 2\1
أبوزيـد وأبو الجـاز أحرقـا الشبـاك الزرقـاء


* التاريخ : الجمعة 8 أغسطس 1952
* المكان : دار الرياضة أم درمان
* المناسبة : مباراة ودية
* المصدر : جريدة السودان الجديد , الأحد 10 أغسطس 1952 .. عثمان علي النور
* النتيجة : 2\1 للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : أبوزيد العبد , خوجلي أبوالجاز (ضربة جزاء)
* هدف الهلال : صديق منزول (ضربة جزاء)
* الحكم : الأستاذ الغندور
* تفاصيل المباراة :

وأخيراً إلتقي الندان الخصمان القديمان المتنافسان علي بطولة اللعبة في السودان
وكان هو اللقاء الأول بينهما في هذا الموسم لقاءً ودياً دارت علي أرض
دار الرياضة بأم درمان في عصر الجمعة 8 أغسطس 1952
وقد شهد جمهور كبير قدر بـ13 ألف شخص
بدأ الشوط الأول في الساعة الخامسة ومنذ الدقائق الأولي تنبه للمشاهدين
إن الصراع سيكون عنيفاً جباراً وإن كلا الفريقين عاقد العزم
علي أن ينال النصر مهما كلفه ذلك من جهد وتعب
ومضت الدقائق العشر الأولي والروح الرياضية بخير والمستوي الفني للعب
قد بلغ حداً عالياً وكانت كفة الهلال قد أخذت ترجح قليلاً قليلاً عن كفة المريخ
وفجأة أصيب معتصم قلب دفاع الهلال في رأسه إصابة إقتضت خروجه من الميدان
وذهابه للمستشفي وعدم عودته للإشتراك في اللعب
وأخذ لاعبو الهلال يبذلون جهداً أكبر ومع ذلك فقد كان لخروج قلب دفاعهم أثره
في صفوفهم فقد ضعفت كفتهم
ووجدها المريخ فرصة سانحة فأخذ يكر علي مرمي الهلال
ومن إحدي كراته إستطاع أبوزيد العبد أن يسجل إصابة المريخ الأولي
وحتي ذلك الحين لم يكن اليأس قد عرف طريقه إلي لاعبي الهلال
وحل أبو العائلة محل قلب الدفاع معتصم وأخذ هو وبقية زملائه يجاهدون
حتي إستعادوا سيطرتهم علي اللعب وأخذوا يهاجمون مرمي المريخ هجمات متتالية
ولكن دفاع المريخ اليقظ أفسد عليهم كل خططهم ووقف سداً منيعاً بينهم وبين مرماه
وعلي هذا إنتهي الشوط الأول لصالح المريخ بهدف أبوزيد العبد
جاء الشوط الثاني ولم تكد تمضي دقائق علي بداية هذا الشوط
حتي أخطأ أحد أفراد المريخ فلعب الكرة بيده داخل منطقة الجزاء
وقد تصدي لها صديق منزول فأسكنها الشباك إصابة تعادلية للهلال
ومضت دقائق وفجأة والكرة أمام مرمي الهلال
أعلنت صفارة الحكم ضربة جزاء لصالح المريخ
وثار بعض لاعبي الهلال لذلك الحُكم
الذي عدوه ظلماً وكاد يقع بينهم ما لا تجمد عقباه
ولكن البعض الآخر إستطاع تهدئتهم وتصدي للضربة خوجلي أبوالجاز
وكان طبيعياً أن يسكنها الشباك إصابة ثانية للمريخ
وبعد هذه الإصابة دخلت المباراة في طور الخشونة والضرب المتعمد
بين الفريقين كليهما وكان الهلال لا يزال يسيطر علي اللعب
ولكنه صار يفقد تلك السيطرة شيئاً فشيئاً
وبدي واضحاً أن اليأس قد عرف طريقه إليهم
وأخيراً إنتهت المباراة لصالح المريخ بعد أن هبط مستواههما الفني
في الدقائق الأخيرة وفارقت اللاعبين الروح الرياضية العالية
التي بدت عليهم في أول اللعب
* مـلاحـظـــات :

حكم المباراة الأستاذ الغندور ولم يكن قوياً يقظاً كما عهدناه
فقد كان الإضطراب بادياً عليه ولذلك فاتته العديد من الهفوات
كما أن إحتسابه ضربة جزاء للمريخ لم يكن صواباً
أجاد كل لاعبي الهلال ما عدا قسوم (والقطر قام)
ولم يكن هجوم المريخ علي ما عُرف به من القوة والتماسك
ولولا دفاعه اليقظ لخرج الفريق من المباراة مهزوماً

*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 1/صفـر
ويتصـدر الـدورة الأولـي للـدوري
الثعلـب طلـب أحـرز الهـدف الغالـي
وسعـد دبيبـة كتـم أنفـاس منـزول


* التاريخ : الأحد 16 مارس 1958
* المكان : دار الرياضة أم درمان
* المناسبة : نهائي دوري الدرجة الأولي بالعاصمة المثلثة
* المصدر : الرأي العام , الثلاثاء 18 مارس 1958 .. كركين إسكندريان
* النتيجة : 1/صفر للمريخ
* هدف المريخ : طلب مدني
* الحكم : الفاتح أبارو وعاونه يوسف محمد وأحمد قنديل
* تفاصيل المباراة :

زحفت جموع من الجماهير التي يزيد عددها عن 10 ألاف شخص
بعد ظهر الأحد 16 مارس الجاري إلي دار الرياضة بأم درمان
ليشهدوا آخر مباريات الدورة الأولي
لدوري العاصمة المثلثة بين المريخ والهلال
بدأت المباراة والهلال يقود هجمات متكررة
أوقف حدثها دفاع المريخ ثم واجه المريخ الهجوم
بهجوم مضاد أرسل في الجناح الأيمن جقدول قذيفة قوية
صدها حارس الهلال سبت دودو بمهارة
تبادل الفريقان الهجمات إلي الدقيقة 18
وفي محاولة لظهير الهلال عثمان الديم
لرفع الكرة برأسه حاول أبو العائلة معاجلتها بقدمه
فأصاب ود الديم في وجهه إصابة حادة حُمل علي أثرها
للمستشفي لإسعافه وكان لخروجه أثراً في بث
روح الحماس في الفريقين لا سيما الهلال
فحمي الصراع بينهما وحاول لاعبو الهلال العشرة
أن يكملوا النقص ببذل مجهود مضاعف
فأخذوا يوالون الدفاع حيناً والهجوم أحياناً
وفي الدقيقة 25 قاد الهلال هجوماً منظماً
إستقرت فيه الكرة عند صديق منزول
فتخطي بها الدفاع وقبل أن يتمكن من إرسالها للمرمي
أمسك به المدافعان من الخلف ففقد توازنه
وإنطرح علي الأرض دون أن يعيره الحكم أي إلتفاتة
أضاع بعدها برعي أحمد البشير فرصة ذهبية
طاحت فيها الكرة إلي الخارج
وهكذا إنتهي الشوط الأول متعادلاً
بدأ الشوط الثاني كسابقه سريعاً حامياً قام في أوله
مهاجم الهلال الهادي صيام بمحاولة طيبة
إرتطمت فيها كرته الرأسية بالعارصة
وفي الدقيقة الخامسة عاد لاعب الهلال عثمان الديم
لمواصلة اللعب ووالي الهلال هجومه
وأنقذ حارس مرمي المريخ محمد عمر
مرماه من كرة سريعة حولها صديق منزول للمرمي
عاود منزول الجهد متحلحلاً من الرقابة الدقيقة
التي كان يضربها حوله لاعب المريخ سعد دبيبة
فأرسل الكرة قوية داوية سارت كالسهم لترتطم
بباطن العارضة وتهز المرمي مرتدة إلي الميدان
أصيب علي إثرها سعد دبيبة في عضلة فخذه فخرج للإسعاف
مرر بعدها لاعب المريخ خوجلي أبو الجاز
الكرة إلي الجناح الأيسر طلب مدني
والذي كان في حالة تسلل واضحة
فإنطلق بالكرة نحو المرمي الهلالي
والجماهير تنادي مشيرة إلي موقفه
وما أن واجه الحارس سبت حتي أرسلها أرضية
إلي ركن الشباك محرزاً إصابة النصر للمريخ
عاد سعد دبيبة للعب ولكنه سرعان ما أصيب للمرة الثانية
وأخرج لإسعافه ثم عاد فجأة ليفسد هجمة سريعة للهلال
دون أن يفطن إلي ذلك الحكم أو زميليه
عمل دفاع الهلال علي إنقاذ مرماه من دربكة كادت
تنتهي إلي إصابة وواصل الهلال الهجوم
وكاد جناحه الأيمن إيزاك أن يحرز إصابة التعادل
من كرة إستلمها وهو في حالة تسلل
لم يفطن إليها رجل الخط أو الحكم
ثم حانت الفرصة لمهاجم الهلال زكي صالح
وهو علي بعد خطوات من المرمي
وما أن حاول التصويب حتي تعرض لعرقلة
حالت بينه وبين الكرة صرفها الحكم كما صرف غيرها
قام هجوم المريخ بمجهود كبير لفك الحصار
الذي ضربه الهلال علي مرماه
وأخذ سعد دبيبة وخوجلي أبو الجاز
يرسلان الكرة لخارج الميدان إلي الدقيقة الأخيرة
حين أرسل الهادي صيام كرة عالية
إرتطمت بزاوية القائم وإرتدت إلي الميدان
دون أن تجد من يعاود إرسالها إلي المرمي
حكمها الفاتح أبارو فعاد بنا تحكيمه إلي
ذكري السنوات التي تعرض فيها لعديد من الشكاوي
التي كانت سبباً في حرمانه من التحكيم فترة طويلة
عاونه علي الخطوط يوسف محمد وأحمد قنديل
وكأني بهما أرادا أن يجاريا الحكم في تخبطه
حتي لا يشذا فيحرجاه

*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 1/صفـر
ويصـل نهائـي كـأس أبـو العـلا
قرعـم هـزّ الشـباك الزرقـاء
بقذيفـة حرّكـت كـل الإسـتاد


* التاريخ : الأحد 20 أبريل 1952
* المكان : دار الرياضة أم درمان
* المناسبة : قبل نهائي كأس أبو العلا
* المصدر : الرأي العام الثلاثاء 22 أبريل 1952 .. كركين إسكندريان
* النتيجة : 1/صفر للمريخ
* هدف المريخ : قرعم الدولار
* تفاصيل المباراة :

بعد الرابعة والنصف من مساء الأحد 20 أبريل
وعلي أرض دار الرياضة بأم درمان
بدأت الملحمة السابقة للنهائية لكأس أبو العلا
بين عميدي الكرة بالعاصمة الوطنية المريخ والهلال
وقد إستهلها المريخ بهجوم علي جبهة الهلال
سرعان ما قابله الهلاليون بالمثل وفي إحدي هجماتهم
أرسل زكي كرة رأسية إلي ركن مرمي المريخ
فإرتطمت بواجهة القائمة وإرتدت إلي الميدان
في الوقت الذي ظن الكثيرون ومن بينهم الحكم إنها إصابة محققة
إستوي بعدها الهجوم علي المرميين
وإستمر كذلك إلي ما قبل نهاية الشوط الأول بدقيقتين
حين كان لصالح المريخ ضربة حرة شرق منطقة الهلال
أرسلها إلياس عبد الرحمن عالية إلي الوسط
ودفعها زكي برأسه بعيداً عن مرماه
ولكنها إستقرت بين أقدام قرعم
الذي الذي أرسلها للتو قذيفة عالية سارت مع الهواء
وعانقت الشباك مسجلة إصابة النصر الوحيدة للمريخ
والتي هاج لها الهلاليون وإنقضوا علي مرمي المريخ
وكادوا أن يصيبوه بكرة من صديق منزول
أخطأها وهو علي قرب من خطوات المرمي
وأنتهي الشوط الأول بإصابة للمريخ
سار الشوط الثاني كسابقه وألعاب الفريقين تزداد
رجحاناً بمرور الزمن إلي ما قبل النهاية بعشر دقائق
ضرب الهلاليون حصاراً علي مرمي المريخ
فكانوا يرسلون إليه شواظهم التي صمد لها
الحارس المريخي مصطفي حمد
والدفاع وعلي رأسه مفيد عبجي وقرعم
وعبثاً حاول الهلاليون الوصول لشباك المريخ
وإنتهي الصراع بفوز المريخ بهدف قرعم 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابداع ياعلي الصغير

*

----------


## على الصغير

*السيد / مالك أمين نابرى
 الهوية: أدارى
 البيانات الشخصية: -
تاريخ الميلاد: 1923 م .
المؤهلات العلمية والخبرات العملية : -
- تخرج من كلية غردون
- عمل ضابطاً بالشرطة
 السيرة الرياضية : -
من مؤسسي نادى الاتحاد الرياضي بسنجة عام 1941م
نائب لسكرتير نادى المريخ ام درمان 1944م -1946م
عضو باتحاد الكرة السوداني (ممثلا لنادى المريخ ) 1945م – 1946م
مؤسس ورئيس فخري لنادى المريخ الابيض عام 1947م – 1950م
محررللصفحة الرياضية جريدة كردفان عام 1949م- 1950م
رافق المريخ فى زيارته لمصر عام 1950م  وكان يراسل جريدة صوت السودان بالوصف التفصيلي للمباريات
سكرتير عام لنادى المريخ بام درمان عام 1959م – 1960م(وفى عهده وضعت اللبنة الأولى للاستاد )
- عمل سكرتيراً لاتحاد كرة القدم بالجزيرة ود مدنى عام 1962م – 1964م
- ثم رئيساً لنادى المريخ الابيض عام 1963م – 1964م
- ثم رئيساً لاتحاد كرة القدم بالجزيرة ود مدنى عام 1974م – 1975م
ورئيساً لبعثة منتخب الجزيرة الذي مثل السودان في بطولة دول شرق ووسط افريقيا التى اقيمت في زنزبار عام 1975م
*

----------

